# Dommages et intérêts



## Bresca

Bonjour à tous!

Dans un texte légal qui parle des droits des travailleurs, j'ai un doute avec cette phrase:  "Le montant des dommages et intérêts est fixé par le conseil de prud'hommes".

Dans ce contexte, les "dommages et intérêts" seraient "danni" ou "danni emergenti e lucro cessante"?

Merci à l'avance.


----------



## Ragio

Ciao Bresca,
la locuzione "*dommages et intérêts" *_(vedi qui  e qui per una spiegazione più esauriente)_si traduce con _risarcimento del danno_.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Ragio, 
Mi mancava solo il singolare: "risarcimento dei danni", dico io. 
Stammi bene
Matou


----------



## Ragio

Ciao matoupaschat (e stammi bene anche tu),
nel linguaggio comune si dice più frequentemente “risarcimento danni”, il codice civile italiano usa il singolare:
*Art. 1218.
Responsabilità del debitore.*
Il debitore che non esegue esattamente la prestazione dovuta è tenuto al risarcimento del danno, se non prova che l'inadempimento o il ritardo è stato determinato da impossibilità della prestazione derivante da causa a lui non imputabile
*Art. 1223.
Risarcimento del danno.*
Il risarcimento del danno per l'inadempimento o per il ritardo deve comprendere così la perdita subita dal creditore come il mancato guadagno, in quanto ne siano conseguenza immediata e diretta.


----------



## Bresca

Ragio said:


> Ciao matoupaschat (e stammi bene anche tu),
> nel linguaggio comune si dice più frequentemente “risarcimento danni”, il codice civile italiano usa il singolare:
> *Art. 1218.
> Responsabilità del debitore.*
> Il debitore che non esegue esattamente la prestazione dovuta è tenuto al risarcimento del danno, se non prova che l'inadempimento o il ritardo è stato determinato da impossibilità della prestazione derivante da causa a lui non imputabile
> *Art. 1223.
> Risarcimento del danno.*
> Il risarcimento del danno per l'inadempimento o per il ritardo deve comprendere così la perdita subita dal creditore come il mancato guadagno, in quanto ne siano conseguenza immediata e diretta.



E sia risarcimento dei danni. Grazie a tutti e tutte.


----------



## matoupaschat

Sono d'accordo con te, Ragio, comunque, su Solo Italiano, parecchi ti diranno che senza "dei" è una sgrammaticatura (o del burocratese) .
Matou


----------

